# Something I put together



## Unique (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2019)

Very Kool. What size wheel / tire do you have up front?


----------



## Unique (Mar 12, 2019)

Sven said:


> Very Kool. What size wheel / tire do you have up front?




Thanks... front wheel is a 26" with a 1.75 tire


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 12, 2019)

I've wanted to play around with one of those Schwindlers. Thanks for reminding me and giving me an idea for when I do...

Have fun with it!


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice job really cool !!!!!


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Mar 15, 2019)

Very cool bike!


----------



## Sven (Mar 15, 2019)

Unique said:


> Thanks... front wheel is a 26" with a 1.75 tire



Wow that Beach Bum tire really dwarfs that front 1.75. Thanks


----------

